# Ponchatoula German Shepherds (resized)



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Smokey









Smokey









Smokey









Smokey









Smokey









Smokey









Blake and Smokeys close up.










Smokey









Piper









Logan and Piper









Piper









Piper









Piper









Lauren, Piper, and Smokey


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Im surprised nobody posted on this?
Great pics, thanks for sharing. looks like that had a blast our there!


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

They are very impressive!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Gorgeous dogs, thanks for posting!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great shots, good looking dogs, lots of ribbons.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm surprised as well! 

Thanks for sharing! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you all very much. I will post some more when we have a chance to take more pics.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great shots! Really beautiful dogs


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Beautiful dogs!!! I :wub: sables


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs and awesome shots!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful dogs,thanks for sharing. Great pictures! Smoky looks very determined.Piper is beautiful a girl.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow!!!!! congratulations!!!!

(and wonderful dogs!!!!)

Hélène


----------



## msudawgs56 (Jul 17, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Very impressive. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful pics! Congrats on all the ribbons.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

2 more titles for Smokey.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

They look proud


----------



## jermnang (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome dogs, I love their colors!
The fence hurdle looks a little dangerous compared to a "pvc" style hurdle. Sure would hate for them to hit that while jumping.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome dogs, congrats


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## NatalieCat (Apr 10, 2012)

Very beautiful sables  thanks for sharing


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Congratulations, you really deserve it! keep up the Good work


----------

